# Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen



## Eiche (21. März 2010)

*Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

am 19.03.2010 ist ein neuer Intel Controllertreiber (Version 9.6.0.1014) für AHCI und RAID erschienen.

*unterstüzt werden:*
Windows XP x86 und x64
Windows Vista x86 und x64
Windows 7 x86 und x64
Windows Sever 2003 x86, Wep-, Standart- und Enterprise-x64
Windows Sever 2008 x86 und x64



> RAID Controllers:
> - Intel(R) ICH8M-E/ICH9M-E/5 Series SATA RAID Controller
> - Intel(R) ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R/DO/5 Series/3400 Series SATA RAID  Controller
> - Intel(R) ESB2 SATA RAID Controller
> ...


*
nicht unterstützwerden*:
MS-DOS
Windows 3.1
Windows NT 3.51
Microsoft Windows 95
Microsoft Windows 98
Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (Me)
Microsoft Windows NT 4.0
Microsoft Windows 2000 Datacenter Server
Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional
Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server
Linux
UNIX
BeOS
MacOS
OS/2

Changelog: suche ich noch 
Direktdownload bei Intel: 
Direkt installation: Software-Lizenzvereinbarung
Floppy x86 installation: Software-Lizenzvereinbarung
Floppy x64 installation: Software-Lizenzvereinbarung


----------



## luiscesar (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

kann man den auch auf einem asus board mit intel chipsatz nutzen?


----------



## Junkie2003 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*



luiscesar schrieb:


> kann man den auch auf einem asus board mit intel chipsatz nutzen?


Sicher funz das! dieser treiber ist für alle boards und notebooks mit intelchipsatz! hab meinen pc und meinNotebook gleich damit versorgtXD!
THX für die news!


----------



## Hadruhne (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Wenn ich das Paket unzippe bekomme ich keine inf files, mit denen ich den Treiber manuell einspielen kann.

Nur durch die Installationsroutine, die den komischen Rapid Storage Manger installliert, bekommen ich den Treiber geupdatet.

Den Rapid Storage Manager will ich aber nicht. Gibts ne Mögichkeit den wegzulassen?


----------



## Mr Bo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Der neue 9.6.0.1014 Treiber lässt meine Intel SSD (Intel X25-M Postville 80GB) mit AS SSD Bench und entsprechender Konfiguration neue Rekorde aufstellen.
Auf der anderen Seite fehlt es dem Treiber am sogenannten "sicheren entfernen von Hardware" was einige stören dürfte, und man somit auf Programme dritter angewiesen ist.
Wiederum andere User haben den Treiber wieder deinstalliert weil gerade im Bench in Verbindung mit einer SSD der 4K-64Thrd eingebrochen war im Vergleich zum Standard AHCI Treiber.

Jedenfalls wird der Trim-Befehl nun sauber durchgelassen was endlich mal ein Fortschritt ist. Hat ja eine ganze Weile gedauert


----------



## Crytek09 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Bei mir kommt immer ein Fehler bei der installation Das System erfüllt nich die Mindestanforderungen ????steht da helft mir^^


----------



## Eiche (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

du must vor der windows installation den AHCI Controller einschalten ansonst ist die installation recht schwer ggf


----------



## Junkie2003 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*



Hadruhne schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Paket unzippe bekomme ich keine inf files, mit denen ich den Treiber manuell einspielen kann.
> 
> Nur durch die Installationsroutine, die den komischen Rapid Storage Manger installliert, bekommen ich den Treiber geupdatet.
> 
> Den Rapid Storage Manager will ich aber nicht. Gibts ne Mögichkeit den wegzulassen?


  also bei mir hat er am anfang der instalroutine gefragt und ich kann den hacken wegnehemen für den manager!


----------



## chiller93 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Mit diesem Treiber erreicht mein WD 640 Black Raid nur noch 99MB/sek. im Mittel??

Mit dem alten Treiber vom letzten Jahr waren es über 180MB/sek.!!

Auch meine Samsung HD130UJ erreicht nicht mehr etwa 75MB/sek. sondern nur noch 40MB/sek.?

Das ist aber ziemlich komisch..

Lg Danny

PS: Also das ist mehr als nerig, alten Treiber zurückkgespielt, gleiches Ergebnis, danke Intel. -.-


----------



## Eiche (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

denke da ist nicht intel schuld sondern der bench ist nicht gleich


----------



## chiller93 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen HDTune hat immer sehr gute Werte ausgespuckt und die waren auch imemr sehr konstant..

Lg Danny


----------



## Eiche (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

haste etwa ne leere installation extra zum benchen?


----------



## chiller93 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Das Raid0 Volume wird unter Windows kaum benutzt und ja für diesen Bench habe ich eine leere Partition genutzt 

Lg Danny


----------



## Crytek09 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*



zeffer schrieb:


> du must vor der windows installation den AHCI Controller einschalten ansonst ist die installation recht schwer ggf



Und wie mache ich das bin nich so der Freak^^


----------



## Junkie2003 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*



chiller93 schrieb:


> Das Raid0 Volume wird unter Windows kaum benutzt und ja für diesen Bench habe ich eine leere Partition genutzt
> 
> Lg Danny



Die werte schwanken das is sicher ich hab meine ssd 3 mal gebencht und die waren immer anders die ergebnisse! 
und das mit kaum benutz is wohl schlecht ausgedrückt, da windoof da doch sicher druff is und somit immer bewegenung ist !


----------



## Junkie2003 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*



Crytek09 schrieb:


> Und wie mache ich das bin nich so der Freak^^


Geh ins bios! stell unter integrated peripherls (oder änliches je nach bios)
bei S-ata ports von ide auf AHCI mode! vorher aber den alten ide treiber im gerätemanger deinstallen und dann neustarten und dann das im bios umstellen sonst fährt windoof net hoch!


----------



## luiscesar (23. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

kann man den desktop control center auch aufeinem assus board mit intel chipsatz installieren?

oder geht das nur auf INTEL BOARDS


----------



## shorty71 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Moin Zusammen,
mal ne frage, unterstützt der Treiber "Trim"?

gruß shorty


----------



## PixelSign (23. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

danke für die news 



shorty71 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> mal ne frage, unterstützt der Treiber "Trim"?



ja


----------



## Hadruhne (23. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*



Junkie2003 schrieb:


> also bei mir hat er am anfang der instalroutine gefragt und ich kann den hacken wegnehemen für den manager!



Korrekt , aber ein Eintrag im Startmenu wird trotzdem erstellt. Wollte  nur wissen ob ich auf den nicht doch iwie verzichten kann. Ohne einen älteren Treiber zu verwenden.



Mr Bo schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite fehlt es dem Treiber am sogenannten "sicheren entfernen von Hardware" was einige stören dürfte, und man somit auf Programme dritter angewiesen ist.



Je nachdem wie viele verschiedene Festplatten Controller beim Anwender vorhanden sind.


----------



## Junkie2003 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*



luiscesar schrieb:


> kann man den desktop control center auch aufeinem assus board mit intel chipsatz installieren?
> 
> oder geht das nur auf INTEL BOARDS


  ich weis zwar nicht was schwer zu verstehen ist aber "alle" boards mit nem intel chipsatz werden unterstützt!!!!!!! also auch asus,gigabyte,msi etc.....
vorraussetzung is das vorhanden sein eins der angegebenen chipsätze!! 
ausserdem wenn du den tread komplett alles gelesen hättest dann hätte dir das auch selber kalr werden können! ich selber hab nämlich ein gigabyte board mit nem intelchipsatz und kein komplettes board von intel!


----------



## luiscesar (25. März 2010)

*Heee*

sag mal bist du leicht aggresiv, erspare uns deine kommentare in zukunft


ADMIN


----------



## Paule_87 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Der Treiber lässt mein RAID 0 System neue Rekorde aufstellen. Vorher hat es an der 150 MB/s Marke gekratzt, nach der Aktualisierung an der 200 MB/s Marke. Erstaunlich.
Ich nutze übrigens zwei SAMSUNG HD252HJ aus der SP F1 Serie auf einem P45 Board mit ICH10R Southbridge am Intel Controller (Asus Maximus 2 Formula).

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## klefreak (27. März 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Hab den Treiber gerade "Probiert" und musste ein Problem feststellen:

nach dem Reboot war meine 2. HDD nicht mehr vorhanden, im Gerätemanager tauchte statdessen mein altes RAID0 wieder auf (2hdds, davon ist nur mehr 1e im system verbaut)
-> irgendwie erkennt der Raidcontroller wenn man diese Treiber installiert, dass die 2. HDD mal in einem Raidverbund war!!! und versucht krampfhaft diesen zu laden...(2partitionen --> in summe natürlich größer als die verbaute platte..)

Im BIOS ist AHCI eingestellt, die Platte wurde auch nach dem auflösen des Raidverbundes formatiert..
Lösung des Problems bisher ist das einfache "deinstallieren" des MAtrix Triebers .. ;(

mfg Klemens


----------



## Klaus Fiedler (12. August 2010)

*AW: Intel® Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 (AHCI und RAID Treiber) erschienen*

Hallo klefreak,

ich hatte genau das selbe Problem wie Du.

Mein Fehler war, daß ich den alten Raid-Verbund im RAID-BIOS nicht deaktiviert hatte.
Es gibt hierzu ein extra Menü, das Du während des booten aufrufen kannst, wenn im normalen BIOS auf "RAID" umgestellt wurde.
Im erweiterten BIOS dann die Funktion : " Reset Disks to NON-RAID " wählen.
ACHTUNG : ALLE DATEN AUF DEN DISKS GEHEN VERLOREN !

Das war`s.

Im BIOS dann wieder auf AHCI umstellen und Du kannst den 9.6.0.1014 ohne Probleme "NON-RAID" installieren.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruß in die Schweiz ...

Klaus


----------

